# Newcomer to racing in Florida



## JosieUK (Feb 4, 2001)

My racing experience is over the last four years in France and UK on GibSea 414 and Beneteau 25 and Figaro. Now living in Tampa Bay area, Florida, does any one have any ideas for getting into the race scene?


----------

